# Angeln in Tschechien



## Fischhunter (8. August 2006)

Wer kennt Teiche und Seen in Tschechien ! Jeder Hinweis jedes Foto zählt ! würde mich freuen wenn mein Thema angenommen wird ! #6 :m #h


----------



## rudlinger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Fahre mal Richtung Karlsbad und dann Richtung Pilzen. Da gibts nen Stausee wo die Tepla gestaut wird, fährst genau vorbei. Vorher und danach ist die Tepla Salmo-Gewässer. Desweiteren fliesst dort die Öhre und es sind noch andere nette Gewässerchen in der Nähe. Unterkunft hätte ich auch. Pension Kaktusa, sehr zu empfehlen. Preiswert und gut und in der Nähe von Karlsbad.


----------



## prinz1980 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

hallo ihr,

ich komme genau von dort, bin vor 1 stunde wiedergekommen, habe selber nicht geangelt, war nur 2 tage dort, aber es waren einige angler dort und haben auch gut gefangen.
mein nächster angelkurztrip ist schon gebucht 

nur mit den angelkarten ist es wohl ein problem. ich war im angelladen in karlsbad (bei der pferderennbahn) aber die haben kein wort verstanden, weis nicht ob er nicht wollte oder wirklich nichts verstanden hat?????? aber die gegend ist echt super!!!
egal, das muß dann meine vermieterin machen von der pension *gg*


----------



## dirkino (10. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Hallo Fischhunter,
schau Dir mal die Seite hvozdny-rybnik-branka.cz an.Ist unser Angelsee direkt an der deutsch tschechischen Grenze,
nähe Marienbad.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bassproshops (10. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Hallo

Ich war selbst noch nie in Tschechien und kann dir so auch nicht allzu viel berrichten ;o
Allerdings habe ich in einem älteren Blinker mal einen intressanten und langen Bericht über den Orlik-stausee gelesen , vlt. kannst du ja in die Richtung suchen!

Gruß Robn


----------



## Gxldi1976 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*



dirkino schrieb:


> Hallo Fischhunter,
> schau Dir mal die Seite hvozdny-rybnik-branka.cz an.Ist unser Angelsee direkt an der deutsch tschechischen Grenze,
> nähe Marienbad.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Dirk der Thread ist 5 Jahre alt |supergri


----------



## bassproshops (11. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Ohhh
Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt


----------



## fenmaus (21. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

_*Hallo,
der Eger-Stausee bei Cheb kann man gut fischen,wahr 8 Tage und habe einige Karpfen und einen Hecht mit Halibut-Pellets gefangen.
Mit den Karten ist es so du brauchst erstmal einen Tscheischen Fischereischei den du auf der Gemeinde bekommt und dann bekommst du eine Erlaubniskarte zum Fischen,dann laß dir auch dazu das Heft auf deutsch geben,wegen den Bestimmungen,denn wer sich nicht daran hält,so schnell schaust nicht und du hast die Handschellen um........,in dieser Woche wo ich da war,würden 120 Scheine eingezogen.......
Ich kann dir noch mehr Info geben.
*_


----------

